# Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFou



## masterdefcon (30. Nov 2005)

hallo!

hab ein problem und komm einfach nicht weiter.....

bei ausführung meines jar files erhalte ich folgende meldung:

*
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/borland/dx/sql/dataset/Database
        at Server.ServerClass.<init>(ServerClass.java:53)
        at Server.ServerClass.main(ServerClass.java:94)
*

arbeite mit jbuilder enterprise:
habe unter "eigenschaften" im jbuilder "alle klassen und resourcen berücksichtigen" eingestellt und im erstellten jar file ist die klasse Database.class auch vorhanden!!!


```
import com.borland.dx.sql.dataset.Database;
...
DBxxx.setConnection(new ConnectionDescriptor(
                "jdbc:mysql://XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX",
                "XXXXX", "XXXXXXX", false, "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"));
...
Database DBxxx = new Database();                    //ServerClass.java:53
```

das jar file selbst wird auf einem server ausgeführt (RMI). wo könnte der fehler liegen?

danke im voraus!


----------



## Campino (30. Nov 2005)

Liegt die database.class vielleciht im faslchen Verzeichnis, d.h. nicht richtig in der package-Struktur?


----------



## masterdefcon (30. Nov 2005)

wenn ich das jar file "entpacke" liegt sie dort wo sie liegen sollte: com\borland\dx\sql\dataset\Database.class,
mittlerweile hat sichs erledigt und neue fehler sind da


----------

